# Getting excited, I think it's starting to work!



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Okay so I did day 35 last night. I think, just think that maybe it's starting to work! I got my period this morning (sorry TMI but it's important to my story) and usually for me that means not daring to leave the house and explosive pain and D. Well I had some pain and things weren't exactly "normal" but I left the house and even went to the mall for an hour! YAY! I'm so happy (happy dance







).


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

Way to go Screamer!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Screamer, I am glad to hear it, you have a ways to go still and you''ll see as you go, you might not even noticed the changes until things change and you conciously go hey, that's better.Are you filling out the log book?I have seen people doubt in their minds that its gonna work for them, but it actually works for the majoirty of people and then they are thrilled.


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

And, here's to hoping each day continues to get better and better for you as they have been for me.I first felt like that about a week ago and today is day 40 for me, so I can tell you how you may feel a week from now. In the last 6 times I left the house, I was able to leave without going to the bathroom first (this never happens) and the 1 time I did go to the bathroom first was because I actually felt like going (didn't HAVE to go). My BM's are far from "normal" but they are not as urgent, explosive or as frequent (down from around 5 a day to maybe 2). Stay strong and keep yourself excited about your progress. I feel our own excitement can multiply the power of each session.keep up the good workRobby


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks guys. I have pain still and I've been a couple of times today but no D yet (fingers crossed) so to me that's a definate improvement. And now that I'm thinking about it I haven't actually had a severe D attack for a couple of weeks (have had some D but not the explosive kind). Hanging out for it to help with some of the pain but for now I'm overjoyed at taking what I get (and I know there's still loads of time for improvement!).Glad you are feeling much better too Robby. I always like to hear how your progress is going cause you're just that little bit ahead of me. Also hoping the Panadiene Forte I'm taking for the p pain doesn't affect how I'm going for now. I've never taken it for p pain before so don't know what it's going to do (other than help with the pain a bit, he he).


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Amy and Robby ~Thanks for sharing your updates - You both may find as you get better, that your need for the BB gets less because you begin to move away from IBS thoughts... that is what happened to many folks.Amy, if you need pain meds, Mike says to take them - no need to change or stop taking your usual meds - it won't hurt the effects of the program - in fact it can help you along if it helps you to relax and feel better during the sessions.Remember, you have had IBS longer than 100 days - it takes time, and the time frame is different for everyone, so while it is good to provide encouragement and support for each other, don't be discouraged if the timing of improvement is different - I say this because I was way way way behind everyone else!!! Thanks for sharing - keep on enjoying your journey and feel good!


----------

